# Why deer see you so easily



## Jim (Oct 23, 2015)

Cool article I read from another forum about a deer's eyes. 

https://www.qdma.com/articles/deer-can-see-you-even-when-theyre-eating


----------



## overboard (Oct 23, 2015)

Interesting! That's where elevated stands come into play, and they will spot you in them sometimes.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice article. Back when I was young and hunted a lot I was taught to sit still like a statue. Movement catches the eye of the hunter and the hunted. If you are out on a calm day sit very still and stare at one place without moving your eyes too much to see how much movement your eyes pick up in your peripheral view. If you catch something in your view do not jerk your head in that direction. Slowly turn your head in that direction. I see these hunting shows on TV and they move and talk so much I wonder how they ever bag anything. They walk to their stand like a bull moose charging through the brush. I was taught to take light steps and keep as quit as humanly possible to get to your hunting spot. I still get blamed for sneaking up on people because I walk with such light footsteps. My girlfriend has threatened to tie a bell around my neck to warn her when I am walking up behind her.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 24, 2015)

overboard said:


> Interesting! That's where elevated stands come into play, and they will spot you in them sometimes.


Shortly after climbing stands first started to gain favor, one of the big hunting magazines of the time (Field and Stream or similar) did an article about climbing stands. There was some hunting club (where most of their members had been using climbing stands from the outset) that had written to them about how the deer had adapted and started looking up into the trees for danger as they moved through the woods. It was an interesting article and based on what they had written, they agreed that the deer had adapted and learned that danger for them was also in the trees and they were actively scanning the trees as they moved through the woods.


----------

